# First post! Can this Brisket be saved?



## slushie007 (May 10, 2020)

Hey everyone! Excited to be here! This is the first BBQ smoking forum I've ever been apart of, in fact any forum for over 15 years!

I'm from Western Canada and own a GMG Daniel Boone Prime Pellet Smoker.
I've been smoking since the summer of last year and LOVE it, definitely my new favorite hobby.
I smoked about 6 Briskets so far in my early smoking career and they've all turned out decent. Not amazing, decent but I've learnt a lot along the way.

I ran into an issue last night. I read a few things online about this but have gotten a lot of mixed/unsure answers.

I started smoking a Brisket at 2am last night and woke up at 845am to find the smoker off (had a power outage during the night).

I temped the Brisket and it was 95F, and based on the pellets used it couldn't of smoked 2 hours max before losing power.

Is this Brisket still safe to eat after smoking?

Thanks!


----------



## TNJAKE (May 10, 2020)

Almost 7 hours sitting at that low a temp I personally wouldnt chance it. Especially not knowing what temp you may or may not have made it to on the brisket. I could be wrong. If so I'm sure someone will let you know. I will say if you are gonna do overnight cooks and go to sleep you should get a probe setup with an alarm that will sound if your pit temp drops. Inkbird makes some great ones that are priced  right.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (May 10, 2020)

I’d still eat it. Doesn’t mean you should though.


----------



## pineywoods (May 10, 2020)

Was the brisket injected???
I'm guessing nights in Western Canada aren't all that warm yet any idea what they were last night


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 10, 2020)

If you did not inject anything...You are fine to proceed. Any Bacteria ON the Beef was killed. Recontamination to any extent is unlikely in the smoker. The Salty Rub is not hospitable to rapid bacteria growth and under these poor conditions, 7 hours is not enough time for any significant growth. 
Finish the cook...JJ


----------



## slushie007 (May 10, 2020)

Hey guys, 

Thanks for the super quick replies! :) 

The brisket was not injected. I used mustard as a binder and then salt and pepper for my rub. 

That should all be fine then, eh?


----------



## slushie007 (May 10, 2020)

Temp during the night here was between -2C and +2C, no wind, no rain/snow.


----------



## Winterrider (May 10, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> I will say if you are gonna do overnight cooks and go to sleep you should get a probe setup with an alarm that will sound if your pit temp drops. Inkbird makes some great ones that are priced right.


100% agree


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 10, 2020)

slushie007 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Thanks for the super quick replies! :)
> 
> ...



You're welcome and Yes, it will be fine. At 2°C and the meat was still 90+, 7 hours later. The smoker likely got the meat hotter than you thought...JJ


----------



## slushie007 (May 10, 2020)

Thank you chefjimmyj and everyone for the advice and help! I really appreciate it. The Brisket ended up turning out amazing, the best one I've smoked so far. And I was ready to throw it out.

Thanks again everyone, hopefully I can give back to the community in some way shape or form :)


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 11, 2020)

Looks great. Glad to help...JJ


----------

